# Taurus from Bill Hays/ProShot Catapults - Unboxing, comparison, shooting & My thoughts



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I finally ordered this Taurus after wanting it for a couple of years.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent review and as always amazing accuracy.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great review, great accuracy,Great Slingshot and Shooter-Nice Job!!


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

Excellent shooting and great review. All the very best for 2023. G


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Excellent review and as always amazing accuracy.


Thanks Tag 🙏👍😊
Hitting that wooden ball is always a challenge.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Flatband said:


> Great review, great accuracy,Great Slingshot and Shooter-Nice Job!!


Thank You very much Flatband 🙏👍😎


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Talaman said:


> Excellent shooting and great review. All the very best for 2023. G


Thanks Talaman 👍😊
Happy New Year 🤘


----------

